
Ann Syrdal, Who Helped Give Computers a Female Voice, Dies at 74 - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/20/technology/ann-syrdal-who-helped-give-computers-a-female-voice-dies-at-74.html
======
toomuchtodo
[https://www.engineergirl.org/2939/Ann-
Syrdal](https://www.engineergirl.org/2939/Ann-Syrdal)

